# NFPA 101 - Grab Bars



## js03793 (Dec 8, 2021)

Our company was just pinged for grab bars at EVERY restroom. The plans that we built to, and are accustom to, show grab bars in the ADA units and provisions (blocking) to convert all ground floor units if needed. 

Fire Marshal here is stating that we need the actual bars installed in every single bathtub and shower . 

_*30.2.1.3
Where bathtubs, bathtub-shower combinations, or showers are present, grab bars shall be provided in accordance with the provisions of 24.2.8.

24.2.8.1.1
New bathtubs, bathtub-shower combinations, and showers shall be provided with grab bars unless otherwise permitted by 24.2.8.1.2.

24.2.8.1.2**_
*Grab bars shall not be required in showers where the transition from the room floor to the shower floor does not exceed 0.5 in. (13 mm) in height and all shower surfaces are slip resistant when wet.*

Has anyone experienced this? We have 320 bathtubs with no bars because the drawings were not drawn to NFPA 101 2018.


----------



## steveray (Dec 8, 2021)

Sounds like a hell of a change order to the designer.....


----------



## js03793 (Dec 8, 2021)

steveray said:


> Sounds like a hell of a change order to the designer.....


Yeah but bigger issue here is that we were receiving CO inspections on a FHA job. Tax credits and such. Trying to find any basis or way to dodge it on this project.


----------



## cburgess (Dec 8, 2021)

In Indiana, the building code (based on the 2012 ICC model) requires all toilet and bathing rooms to be accessible with a few listed exceptions that are limited primarily to dwelling and sleeping units that are exempted by another section of the code, private single-user toilet rooms (only exempt from some requirements), and toilet rooms that are constructed in clustered locations. While that's our accessibility code and not ADA, the two tend to track pretty similarly. Without knowing more about the type of facility this is, I'd say the official is probably right.


----------



## tbz (Dec 8, 2021)

Sounds like a design team oversight if the AHJ required NFPA-101 2018 and the designers did not review the requirements and add them in to the drawings.

As the contractor, I am assuming you are, you can only go by what is drawn, but someone should have reviewed the requirements for Compliance on the contractor's end.

 I will point out that I am not sure why, but I see an overwhelming amount of fire service missed plan reviews for grab bars and handrails, to a point that I have made it a mission to my clients and lecturing to take heed to the AHJ Stamp that they might of missed something, but it's on the permit applicant's job to know better, the number of projects with non-fire service review and flags at inspection has drastically gone up in the last 6 years.

To a point that it starting to be a glaring issue

I have made more than a few suggestions to AHJ that have FD using NFPA 101 and not the IFC to get a stamp and mark all drawings, Plans are not reviewed for NFPA-101(XXXX), FD does not do plan review, but inspects for it prior to a C/O being issued.

I had a little over 30 calls this year alone on projects for just these reasons.

The old saying, caveat emptor, or in this case Let the Contractor Beware....


----------



## IJHumberson (Dec 8, 2021)

Yep, NFPA 101 now requires grab bars in practically every occupancy type in bathrooms! State of Maryland Fire Prevention Code deleted that requirement - we don't agree that the Life Safety Code should start getting into ADA requirements.


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 8, 2021)

It's not ADA. It's based on how many non-disabled people are injured in showers and baths. It's a public health issue.


----------



## tbz (Dec 8, 2021)

IJHumberson said:


> Yep, NFPA 101 now requires grab bars in practically every occupancy type in bathrooms! State of Maryland Fire Prevention Code deleted that requirement - we don't agree that the Life Safety Code should start getting into ADA requirements.


Nice to see some reasonability, surprised to see MD deleted it though.   



bill1952 said:


> It's not ADA. It's based on how many non-disabled people are injured in showers and baths. It's a public health issue.


Bill, I would agree it is not really part of ADA, but at the same time at some point I guess the GOV. is going to mandate we all wear airbag suits that detect a trip and cushion everyone's fall and if you don't and fall, deny access to the Doc.....

The requirement is very over-reaching and personally think should never be part of NFPA-101.  

I be opened to mandating that Landlords must provide grab bars if the tenants wanted them and make it an elective option when entering into renter agreement to be offered.

But a blanket requirement, sorry overboard IMO.


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 8, 2021)

Well I have seen some of the statistics and think this is a necessary and justified  requirement. Here's one researched articlehttps://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/16/health/research/16stats.html but there is a paywall so first paragraph:
Watch Your Step While Washing Up
By Nicholas Bakalar
Aug. 15, 2011
The smallest room in the house can be a dangerous place.

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, every year about 235,000 people over age 15 visit emergency rooms because of injuries suffered in the bathroom, and almost 14 percent are hospitalized.

More than a third of the injuries happen while bathing or showering. More than 14 percent occur while using the toilet.

Injuries increase with age, peaking after 85, the researchers found. But injuries around the tub or shower are proportionately most common among those ages 15 to 24 and least common among those over 85. People over 85 suffer more than half of their injuries near the toilet....

And another:








						CDC Report Shows Bathroom Injuries Cause Thousands of Visits to ER
					

A new report from the CDC found that an estimated 234,000 people ages 15 and older were treated in American emergency departments for bathroom-related injuries-- an average of about 640 people per day. More than 80 percent of the injuries were caused by slips and falls.




					abcnews.go.com
				




More deaths from falls than vehicular accidents.  

It would be in IRC and IBC if not for the home builders.


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Dec 8, 2021)

Right or wrong, we have all enforced requirements with less merit.


----------



## bill1952 (Dec 8, 2021)

Figures lie and liars figure, but I like these:  



			https://www.techjuice.pk/a-data-scientist-explains-odds-of-dying-in-a-terrorist-attack/
		


11 times more likely to die from a fall in a shower than from a terrorist attack.  Wonder how much we spend to protect against them.

For the record, I'm not advocating code requirements for shark attacks and coconut trees.


----------



## Yikes (Dec 13, 2021)

js03793 said:


> _*24.2.8.1.2**_
> *Grab bars shall not be required in showers where the transition from the room floor to the shower floor does not exceed 0.5 in. (13 mm) in height and all shower surfaces are slip resistant when wet.*


The asterisk denotes additional commentary in the NFPA 101 "Annex":


Now let's look at Annex commentary on A.24.2.8, where they state it is not about nonambulatory (e.g. wheelchair) users.





And it looks like only Kansas has adopted it without changes:


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 14, 2021)

Odd that the sate requires compliance to NFPA 101 2018 but it is not part of their building code.


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Dec 14, 2021)

NFPA 101 is only adopted by reference in the State of Kansas, and it really isn't referenced much by the I-codes. We are a home rule state, the state just has minimum codes that you have to adopt, which are pretty lenient. The grab bar issue is not referenced by the codes we adopt.

Our municipality is on the 2018 I-codes and the 2017 NEC, and we are starting the process to adopt the 2021 codes.

Interestingly, the State of Kansas has adopted the 2010 ADA, so we do our best to enforce that as well. Our municipality amends out Chapter 11 of the IBC to prevent conflicts.

This is copied from a pdf on the State Fire Marshal's website.

*22-1-2.*  Compliance with certain building codes. A building shall be deemed to comply with the Kansas fire prevention code if the building conforms to one of the following building codes and to any additional special requirements of the Kansas fire prevention code and if the building has been issued a certificate of occupancy: (a) The 1997 edition of the uniform building code (UBC); or (b) the 2006 edition of the international building code (IBC). (Authorized by and implementing K.S.A. 31-134a; effective May 1, 1985; amended Aug. 28, 1989; amended May 10, 1993; amended July 9, 2004; amended Feb. 4, 2011.) 22-1-3. Adopted codes and standards. The following codes and national fire protection association (NFPA) standards are adopted by reference: NFPA 13, 13D, 13R, 14, 30, 72, 101, and 110...


----------



## FireGuard (Jan 9, 2022)

js03793 said:


> Yeah but bigger issue here is that we were receiving CO inspections on a FHA job. Tax credits and such. Trying to find any basis or way to dodge it on this project.


Any chance you’re working in Aurora CO?


----------

